# 09 Sentra Data Screen Help



## FullBlackZ28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey! Im in need of a bit of help from some people that really know their Nissans. I have a friend with a 2009 Nissan Sentra, 4 door, 4 cylinder. She took it to the car wash and some how they managed to stain the plastic with harsh chemicals. I my self am a professional detailer and i cannot get this stuff off what so ever. Its not a huge problem on the plastic seeing as how i have OEM color matched paint to redo it but its on the data screen above the head unit. I know there's little to no chance of me getting that off there so my question is this. Where the heck can i get just the data screen? I see on eBay they have the whole radio and screen but i don't want to have her pay for what she does not need. All help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!

-Tom


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

best bet might be the junkyard.....


----------

